# SIRLOIN TIP ROAST Sous Vide (2nd Try - Best by Far)



## weedeater

Had this one in the freezer for a little while. Wanted to try another Sirloin Tip to see if I could nail down the time and temps to suit our liking. Did the first one at 134 degrees for 27 hours. It was very good but I felt it might should have gone for a couple more hours to be as tender as possible.  My wife prefers a little less rare so I bumped the temp up to 136 degrees and I am going to move from 27 hours to 29 hours. 

*





*




Just did a simple SPOG rub along with a two sprigs of Rosemary in the bag along with a couple of pats of butter.  Started it straight out of the freezer into the bath @136 degrees for a total of 29 hours.  Checked it after 40 minutes and it was already thawed and bendable.










After 29 hours in the Sous Vide bath here we are out and getting a little browning in the cast iron skillet.







Slicing it up and it looks really good!  Good color and slicing really well with a sharp knife. Cutting most slices 1/4” to 3/8” thick.  First impression is that it is going to be really good!!









Here is my supper plate. No judgement now on the size of the helpings!  Don’t tell, but I had to go back for a little more Sirloin Tip.  Took the pic before I put the 2 Sister Schubert rolls on the plate. 







The verdict is in!!  The wife says this was the best Sous Vide yet.  I would have to agree. *The Sirloin Tip was Phenomenal.  *The texture, feel, and tenderness were all great.  You could literally cut the slices with a fork.  The taste was great!  Closest that I can think of to compare to would be a slice of a full beef tenderloin @ 4 times the price. 

For me this one is nailed down @ 136 degrees for 29 hours Sous Vide style.  I will be keeping an eye out for Sirloin Tips to go on sale.  As good as this one was I may not wait too long and go ahead and buy soon.

Weedeater


----------



## chopsaw

Looks good . Amazing what SV does for a cheaper cut of beef . Nice job .


----------



## motocrash

Bathed Beef - It's What's For Dinner;)


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job on the sirloin!
It looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## weedeater

smokinal said:


> Nice job on the sirloin!
> It looks fantastic!
> Al


Thanks Al.  It was great!  Really liking Sous Vide for these cheaper cuts of meat.  Thanks for the point.

Weedeater


----------



## PerazziMx14

Please remove


----------



## weedeater

PerazziMx14 said:


> Looks good to me unfortunately for my wife I'd have to take the slices and grill/skillet them until there was almost no pink left.



We are more of a medium rather than rare family at my house.  With Sous Vide I find that since the meat is the same doneness all the way through you don’t have a thin layer that may be under cooked for our tastes.   At 134 to 136 degrees you have pink meat but never any blood on the plate when you cut into it.  Maybe a case of “if you try it you will like it” for your wife.  If not a quick trip to a skillet or a hot oven is not a bad compromise.  

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Awesome, Weedeater!!!---Like.
Now I know my first try if I get a Sirloin Tip!!

And I agree with the difference in SV Pink Med-Rare meat.
When I Smoke a Prime Rib, we like 139° to 142° IT the best, even though there is blood on the plate.
When I SV Beef, we like 131° to 136° the best, Pink yet No Blood.

Bear


----------



## zwiller

Looks great!  Can't wait to start SV as we're huge beef people.  I've tried a million ways to produce something good but never really succeeded.  Also comforting others are dealing with the rareness issue.  I think wife will go for it (pink no juice)  I plan to school her a bit about SV and emphasize that the meat would in fact be done in only a few hours but the additional cook time is for texture.  

If you sear or reheat slices does it firm back up and turn into leather?


----------



## weedeater

bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Weedeater!!!---Like.
> Now I know my first try if I get a Sirloin Tip!!
> 
> And I agree with the difference in SV Pink Med-Rare meat.
> When I Smoke a Prime Rib, we like 139° to 142° IT the best, even though there is blood on the plate.
> When I SV Beef, we like 131° to 136° the best, Pink yet No Blood.
> 
> Bear



It was really good.  For me the times and temp are nailed down on this one.  Thanks for the like.  Give me a heads up when you do your first Sirloin Tip.  

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  Can't wait to start SV as we're huge beef people.  I've tried a million ways to produce something good but never really succeeded.  Also comforting others are dealing with the rareness issue.  I think wife will go for it (pink no juice)  I plan to school her a bit about SV and emphasize that the meat would in fact be done in only a few hours but the additional cook time is for texture.
> 
> If you sear or reheat slices does it firm back up and turn into leather?



Swillers, thanks for the kind words and I hope you will give Sous Vide a try.  One of the best thinks about Sous Vide is using it to reheat stuff.  You can control the temp and warm without cooking further.  Good luck.

Weedeater


----------

